# Which grinder is right for me?



## GriffGraff_91 (May 10, 2020)

Hi All,

I am a newbie to espresso, having bought a Sage Bambino Plus a couple of months ago, I quickly found this forum and r/espresso and have learnt a lot in that time. (Wish I had looked at these places first as it probably would have swayed my decision to a different machine, but it is absolutely fine for now.

I need to buy my first grinder as I have been using supermarket pre-ground coffee, although I did buy some freshly ground coffee from @BlackCatCoffee recently which was a massive upgrade in taste, making a fantastic coffee, but I know it is still not the same as freshly ground.

I have been trying to find a cheap Mazzer etc.. but found it difficult to commit to one considering my limited knowledge of coffee. I had a budget of £100 - £150, but I am now wondering whether I should be spending a lot more.

Due to quarantine, I currently make 3-4 coffees a day, after quarantine, this will likely drop to 1-2 a day, with 3-4 on weekends. I tend to have a normal and decaf coffee available (primarily decaf is for my better half as she doesn't drink caffeine). So I understand that this causes an issue when looking for a grinder as I would probably need to single dose - although 80% of the coffee I make is for me, she doesn't drink as much.

I can't get away with having two grinders, so I assume that leaves me with the requirement for one that can single dose. I know that the Eureka Mignon Specialita is a highly rated entry level machine, but perhaps not the best when you don't have the hopper at least half full - making it tough to switch to decaf. Unless someone can convince me otherwise? Or is the best option to go all in on caffeinated drinks and still use pre-ground for decaf with the pressurised filter basket?

I know the Niche Zero is supposedly perfect for what I am trying to achieve, it is also £500, which I could spend on a machine, I just don't know if I should, I also don't want to wait till August for delivery, I would like to start grinding asap.

So this is my dilemma, I am flexible on budget now, I could spend £100, if someone makes a compelling case to spend £500 and wait for the Niche then I could potentially do that. I am hoping someone has a better solution for my needs though!

I really appreciate all of your help!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm not the most experienced, but I am experienced in spending money on what I want. I'd say get the Niche if you can afford it. £500 will not upgrade your Bambino in any way, next machine upgrade you'll be looking at the £800-£1200 machine market. The Niche will compliment that new machine, whenever that is, nicely. Right now, the Niche does exactly what you want. Yes it's way more than you want to spend but it's an excellent grinder, well regarded by many people on this forum and months from now you won't be thinking about that extra money, it's bought and in regular use and you'll be loving it.

Another alternative, one I see experienced people recommend, is a hand grinder, something like the 1Zpresso JX and JXPro. The first one is about £140, might get it for less. I don't like the idea of hand grinding myself but they are popular alternatives to machines.

FYI - Eureka Mignon Specialitas can be modified for single dosing using plastic pipes and bits and pieces from Amazon. If you search the forum there's guides and pictures from people that have done this.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I was in this boats, less budget though

So it was a choice between a mignon and a hand grinder, bearing in mind id jumped the gun and spent £80 on a wilfa svart for pourover etc.

In the end i got a 1zpresso jx pro £190 ish del from bella barista.

18g dose takes about 20 seconds to grind, by hand. Its not too difficult. Would i have liked to get a machine yes but my budget wasnt high enough.


----------



## GriffGraff_91 (May 10, 2020)

Two really interesting comments. So at the moment it looks like going with either the Niche or hand grinder would be the best way forward. Both options would allow me to switch between beans and single dose with minimal retention. (as far as I can tell)

I guess, benefits of a hand grinder are I can get it delivered a lot sooner than a Niche, it would also be less than half the price. The downside is that it requires manual effort to grind, which I am assuming will mean a few attempts when dialling in new beans.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Only as much as dialing in any other grinder. Just your the motor😂

What you could do is go for a hand grinder. Get a fancy machine and then upgrade the grinder later. The hand grinders dont seem to loose alot in price.


----------

